# Where to go 5-18



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

The motor has finally been fixed!  So instead of heading to Garry's tried and true location, we decided to switch it up this morning and head to the Mims fish camp.  The water was slick calm and we ran up the ditch till we found a nice little school.  We chased fish around all morning but were out of luck.  We decided to head back.









  Since it was still pretty early, we decided to hit old faithful.  The wind had picked up but it was still pretty calm compared to how it has been.  It started raining as we made our rounds and ended up in the same spot as last week.  While drifting we spotted a nice school and I threw out a line while I threw out the anchor.  By the time it hit I had a fish on the line.  We sat for about half an hour and Garry managed to catch another.  We decided to end the day early and headed in.  

My lil guy 








Garry's (bigger of course)








The release








A little more plugging...









So far our new shirts are 2-0 with the fish catching.. ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

SWEEEEET!!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice job. Glad so see you guys got out.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like a nice morning....nice fish  Glad you got the motor going, Dave


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

cool, glad you're up and running again. Keep those shameless plugs coming too.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Dang.. how many shirts dir Capt Ron gave you guys.? lol .  

nice post.. guys.


----------

